# Has the price of fuel affected your dog training?



## Chris Jones (Jan 26, 2008)

Have the recent surges in fuel costs affected you dog training?


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

nope...

european cars are smaller and more fuel efficient, but fuel has always been more expensive here.. i think

I pay about 1 *euro *40 per l*iter,*

that's about $8.14 per gallon.


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

Not just the gas prices, but a life situation have together limited travel for dog training. I used to drive 360 mile round-trip every weekend for dog training, now it's once a month or less.


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

I still go train but try and get as many runs per trip and stay over/camp etc.
I also try and do "double duty" trips and make deliveries etc so it counts as business.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Yeah I have to be really careful now .. It is a 2.5 hr trip one way for us to train. So I'm looking at $40 bucks for a round trip. Our coach wants us to be training 3 times a week but that's $120 a week and depending on the month $480 or $520 just in fuel costs!!!! That's 1/2 of my mortgage or a car payment for only the price of fuel to train!!! 

Not including the price of car upkeep or the snow we have been having up here. I have 10 foot snow banks now in front of my place now!!  Lots of things getting in the way of training right now, much to my chagrin.


----------



## Jennifer Marshall (Dec 13, 2007)

Has not affected me. I'm going just over 200 miles to train and learn tomorrow. It helps having a car that gets 38-41 hwy.  Gas is currently $3.49 here, when I'm only traveling around town one tank will last me over a month.


----------



## Dan Long (Jan 10, 2008)

I travel 60 miles round trip for both of my training venues. I have a big van that is horrible on gas, so it costs me about $20 including tolls for each session. 

I've started taking our small car to the Saturday session since I don't have to kennel him. I'll keep using the van on protection day so he has room when he's not having a session.


----------



## Matthew Grubb (Nov 16, 2007)

After reading all those posts, I’m very thankful for my Government Ride.


----------



## marcy bukkit (Oct 4, 2007)

I have had to cut back on how often I can go for training.

I'm thinking about training my mals for sledding and carting. Then I'll let them provide transport to protection training, tracking fields, competitions...


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

I have had to cut back some ........ I have a hard time justifying a 2 hour drive each way for a 2 hour night training. ......... I am pretty much filling up every other week. Fortuntately I telecommute so the truck is just for SAR and errands and I am very good about not "running to the store" - I can go for 3-4 days without driving anywhere..


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

No changes! Fortunately I'm only about 18-20 miles from the club field. Having a Pontiac Vibe that gets 30+ also helps a bunch. 
Only disadvantage is having two GSDs and my equiptment in the Vibe doesn't leave room for much of anything/anybody else. It's filthy, smelly and hairy. Nobody but other dog folks will ride with me. Not always a bad thing.


----------



## Will Kline (Jan 10, 2008)

Hasn't changed my training at all since I live 10.2 miles from the training area. However, that being said, I will not be visiting many distant events unless I have a partner in crime to help defray cost of gas. My suv only gets 22 mpg on the highway! #-o


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Matthew Grubb said:


> After reading all those posts, I’m very thankful for my Government Ride.


Amen.

DFrost


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Yes, it has effected not only the training but the trialing situation. I was already spending 4-500 a month on gas, with the recent increase in prices that's going to get even crazier. Can't keep that up forever. And since I only work 15 miles from my house, and the grocery store is maybe 2 miles away (probably more like 1) the vast majority of that gas money is for dog training. My club also recently lost our main training field and are looking at a new one, but it's another 30 minutes further away. Since it was already 2-2.5 hours to get to training before the field move, I'm going to have to cut back.

I am also seriously considering another vehicle. A little 4 door hatchback of some sort, something I can fit 2 crates into the back of (I rented one about a year ago, and was actually able to get 2 400's in it). The money I'd save in gas would more then make up for any insurance or car payments. Not to mention my truck is getting up there in mileage, be nice to save some wear/tear on that.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

I'm close too, so far no change.


----------



## Terry Fisk (Jul 26, 2007)

We have a Dodge diesel and diesel jumped to $4.26 in our area over the weekend. After sitting down and figuring fuel cost, meals, coffee, etc. for our weekend trips for training, we are definitely going to have to make some changes in our _*eating habits*_. Training will go on as usual though


----------



## Chris Jones (Jan 26, 2008)

> we are definitely going to have to make some changes in our _*eating habits*_


That's too funny Terry!


----------



## Terry Fisk (Jul 26, 2007)

Chris Jones said:


> That's too funny Terry!


After calculating fuel, coffee house coffee and pastry, food on the way home it totals about $100.00 or more for a two day weekend of training. Since eliminating training is not an option  and four dogs won't fit in my Kia van we decided bringing a thermos of coffee and a "healthy lunch" would be a better option. (Especially after I looked at my trial photos from this weekend... no more fast food for me!)


----------



## J Ramanujam (Dec 30, 2007)

Yeah... 

Having the closest suit-work club be no less than three hours away has -really- put a stop on training at a club...

So much so, that I'm moving so I'll only be a half-hour away... not to mention, I've got a couple friends out there who are also into this stuff, so carpooling might be an option. (yay!)


----------



## Betty Mathena (Apr 19, 2006)

I haven't cut back yet but I'm really watching gas. First time in my life fuel is getting to be a budget item.

I'm training a lot closer to home now then I ever have and that really helps.


----------



## Allison Chappell (Mar 6, 2008)

I live only a couple miles from home, my husband works same place same shift so we can drive to and from work together. We shop on the way home from work (which is right around the corner from home) so we can go a long time without having to fill up the tank. We drive a ford taurus which gets pretty good miles still so training or the rare trip to "the city" is the most gas cost. Training is only offered once a week so I am still going but it (and my work schedual) does keep me from driving 2 plus hours to different training facilities.


----------



## Mark Horne (Oct 12, 2006)

Not quite, but it's defintely an issue.In the Uk we pay close to $9.50 a gallon,
I've changed to a BMW 5 series diesel, on paper it will still do ridiculalous speeds (155mph) but I can get easily get 39mpg highway, and it's my first auto.(very american)

However I am looking to buy a liitle van, they do close to 60mpg and will sit at 80mph comfortably on the motorway. i think it's fair to say we travel shorter distances, on average around 60 miles to a club, but congestion is a big problem, even when training on a Sunday.

What's the crack with Diesels in the States. I mean you can have V8 performance but Vw Golf economy, are you going that way or are you resisting.

Mark


----------



## J. Hunter Allred (Mar 10, 2008)

Mark Horne said:


> Not quite, but it's defintely an issue.In the Uk we pay close to $9.50 a gallon,
> I've changed to a BMW 5 series diesel, on paper it will still do ridiculalous speeds (155mph) but I can get easily get 39mpg highway, and it's my first auto.(very american)
> 
> However I am looking to buy a liitle van, they do close to 60mpg and will sit at 80mph comfortably on the motorway. i think it's fair to say we travel shorter distances, on average around 60 miles to a club, but congestion is a big problem, even when training on a Sunday.
> ...


I wish that we would switch to a diesel infrastructure. I've driven European diesel autos and I prefer them to the similar fit/form/function gas cars here, and much prefer the mileage


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

Today, gas here is around $3.30 a gallon (or was this morning) at most of the stations. I haven't been to drug training in more than a month because of that and being busy, and I probably won't get to go back until after April 15th, but I am still going to SchH training twice a week (unless the weather is bad). That's about 60 miles round-trip, plus the 26 miles round trip that I drive to and from work, and Adam's 18 miles to and from work each day. Our saving grace is that Adam's dad gave us a 90-something Corolla POS car that gets good gas mileage vs his truck that gets 14mpg on average.


We really don't drive anywhere except to and from work and dog training.


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

Well, I just moved 30 min. closer to the club, but it's still about a 40 min. drive, so once a week is about all I can afford still.


----------



## Greg Leavitt (Aug 31, 2006)

Not only has gas prices cut back on my training, but also starting my own business. I just have a hard time taking a day off work and missing out out money to go spend lots of money and train. I still make it pretty much every saturday. I spend roughly 100 a week on gas but that includes training and driving all over heck for work.


----------



## Ian Forbes (Oct 13, 2006)

Mark Horne said:


> What's the crack with Diesels in the States. I mean you can have V8 performance but Vw Golf economy, are you going that way or are you resisting.
> 
> Mark


Mark,

I can give some insight here, due to my job.

Diesel engines will become much more popular in the US as fuel prices go up - medium size T/C diesel engines would fit the US driving style and vehicle type very well, as well as giving significant fuel economy improvements.

Currently the infrastructure and diesel fuel quality is not up to EU standards, but I expect this will change in the next few years.


----------



## Al Curbow (Mar 27, 2006)

Diesels are slow and loud, we like sleek and fast cars over here. I don't see it ever changing.


----------



## Ian Forbes (Oct 13, 2006)

Al Curbow said:


> we like sleek and fast cars over here.


Only you guys could call an F150 sleek and fast.....:lol:


----------



## Will Kline (Jan 10, 2008)

Ian Forbes said:


> Only you guys could call an F150 sleek and fast.....:lol:


OMG Ian..that was friggin funny! :lol: :lol: :lol: 

But...contrary to popular belief/myth...not everyone in the U.S. drives a truck! ;-)


----------



## Terry Devine (Mar 11, 2008)

9 times out of ten I drive our rice burner Corolla to dog training. But on rare occasions my wife lets me drive the Excursion. With gas prices like they are I will probably not drive the huge V10 any time soon. I will just putt along in my Toyota with my guys sharing the back seat.

Terry


----------



## Keith Jenkins (Jun 6, 2007)

I travel on average 250 miles RT on Saturdays to train. At the current gas prices we really watch any extra trips. The SantaFe fits 2-500 crates but leaves little room for anything else. We average about 22 but can squeeze close to 24 cruising strictly highway. 

I would love to see a mid-size diesel SUV introduced. I don't need a tire burner and I don't need to tow a yacht. I need something that gets good mileage and can haul a couple of dogs.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I'm old! Muscle cars still rule, although my wife's Maxima's 1/4 mile time is only a few tenths slower then the last muscle car I bought new. 70 Duster 340. 
Then there's my Vibe. :grin: :grin: :grin:


----------



## Al Curbow (Mar 27, 2006)

You EU guys pay so much for gas due to taxes. Diesels are smoky clunkers and you can't peel out in them, BLEH!!!! You won't catch me in one of those noise and air polluters!! Muscle cars still do rule Bob!!


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Does a bear Sh** in the woods?!! ;-) 

It has affected my dog training by making it more expensive to train my dog! I was just in the US and was impressed with how CHEAP gas was there. 

I do a lot of training on my own in my local area but do travel for courses and am trying to meet more people involved in K9 SAR work as well as breeders.

I currently have a Jeep and though I want a Suburban with welded kennels, bells and whistles, I think I will be following Bob's lead and getting a small fuel efficient car next time around....


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Just a note to say that when I said bells and whistles, I ment cool dog stuff and places to store all my gear as well as the dog's. Didn't want anyone to think I was one of those SAR geeks that wants sirens and lights on their car


----------



## Will Kline (Jan 10, 2008)

Jennifer Coulter said:


> Just a note to say that when I said bells and whistles, I ment cool dog stuff and places to store all my gear as well as the dog's. Didn't want anyone to think I was one of those SAR geeks that wants sirens and lights on their car


Sure.....Jennifer...I can just see it now...Jingle bells plastered all along the side of your new suburban with whistles on the grill to ward off the wildlife from possible impact as you "sleigh" along the backcountry roads singing "jingle bells" or "grandma got run over by a reindeer"!!!:lol: ;-) :grin:


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Keith Jenkins said:


> I would love to see a mid-size diesel SUV introduced. I don't need a tire burner and I don't need to tow a yacht. I need something that gets good mileage and can haul a couple of dogs.


Oh yeah Keith!! My next vehicle would be a diesel Chevy Avalanche .. To bad they don't make them that way. They are all ugly gas pigs with regular fuel engines in them. You'd think Chevy would wake up a bit. 

I looked at the Dodge Sprinter they are diesel but holy kanooka they are EXPENSIVE!! Plus I'd hate to be seen driving around in a kleenex box with wheels! Though I'm sure you could make a real cool aluminum dog insert for one!


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Bob Scott said:


> Then there's my Vibe. :grin: :grin: :grin:


Well there is always N0x for laughs and giggles! 

I think being the young at heart guy that you and I are. 

I'd set my Vibe up with some 19" chrome wheels with a 18" tire stretch, cool purple neon underglow, a huge fartcan muffler, Sheepskin seats for comfort and a skull shaped shifter knob. Then you can be really pimpin' fast and furious on the way to the training club. #-o 

http://www.autoanything.com/car/pontiac/vibe/96A1A16A196A2007.aspx


----------



## Alex Corral (Jul 10, 2007)

Ian Forbes said:


> Only you guys could call an F150 sleek and fast.....:lol:


I used to have a Ford F150 Lightning. It would give a Corvette a run for it's money in the quater mile. That truck was _definitely_ sleek and fast! With 475HP and rear wheel drive only, it didn't make a good winter veh in Colorado though. :lol: So I sold it. Now, I have a Toyota 4Runner 4x4 with a 4 banger. Good in winter, good on gas. 

Fuel costs haven't affected me for training though. I'm VERY lucky our club trains within 3 miles on Tuesdays, and on Sats it's about 15 miles.


----------



## Marie Miller (Jan 16, 2008)

Thankfully my sister and I are in the same sport and like to train at the same facility. We ride share on the weekend which helps shar e the cost. Plus it is fun to talk and drive so the travel of 1.5hr one way goes quickly.


----------



## Lee Hough (Mar 15, 2008)

For nearly 8 years I did a 200 mile round trip a minimum of twice a week. Also had to use toll roads (avg now $10 per trip). When gas hit $2.50 a gallon and job circumstances changed, it really started to hurt. I own my vehicle (Silverado 4x4 1500) extended cab - can fit 5 dogs in if I have to and buying a new one is still not cost effective even with gas prices.

Luckily, a club much closer did get a helper last summer, so it is now 50 miles RT instead, but I just can't do the 400 miles RT on toll roads anymore.

If there was something that got 50-60 MPG available and I could get dogs in it, I would be first in line to sign up!


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

It hasn't changed anything for me.....yet, but I may have a very different answer by the end of the summer.


----------



## mitch kuta (Mar 5, 2007)

Hasn't changed my trainung as Churchand my dogs are top priorities. I do skimp elswhere now to make ends meet


----------



## Alegria Cebreco (Jul 25, 2007)

Gas prices are crazy!! I can only go and train like once a month. I'm 18 have no job (except working for my aunt as her "nurse" and it takes forever for the checks to come), currently have no car (my truck is broke and its going to take $800 to fix it, there goes my training for the year, lol). And the nearest club is about 1.5 hours if I'm speeding. I really do need to get out and train though.


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

Not yet, check back in a month. @10.2mpg and a 44 gallon tank. Current gas prices are $3.69. If work slows down, I am screwed.


----------



## Connie Doan (Nov 14, 2007)

I voted "hasn't changed anything." But I really meant it hasn't changed anything in relation to my dog's training. That is the most important thing to me and will be the last to go down. I still go to club as often as I'm able and usually that is all three training days in a week. I have, however, cut down on EVERYTHING else...grocery runs, shopping, entertainment, trips...you name it. But I only travel about 50 miles to club. I know others travel much farther.


----------



## gisela festerling (Sep 30, 2007)

Not yet. But the truck stays home unless it is for hauling. That leaves me with an old Escort Stationwagon and not much space. But I am fortunate to have it.
But then again, I am lucky to have access to all of my different interests within 30 minutes drive for the most part. And the sheep come to my house for herding!


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Not really - GSDs are quite cheap - they both run on diesel:mrgreen:


----------



## April Barr (Feb 24, 2008)

Can we change the poll since the prices have gone up??? Ugggggggggg.

I still go as often as I can with my schedule but I take the car whenever possible which is a lot harder on me to load the crate and equipment in. But it does save on gas!


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

This is one poll that it wouldn't be fair for me to vote. I drive a "company" car to training.

DFrost


----------



## Will Kline (Jan 10, 2008)

At this point with gas just never seeming to slow down from its skyrocketing advances I wonder how many people would change their original answers from what they answered only a short while ago????

With gasoline prices supposedly hitting near the $5/ gallon mark at the end of summer I imagine there would be some changes. 









I know some departments are now requiring two officers per patrol car to conserve on fuel prices.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Although my Pontiac Vibe gets great gas mileage I've actually picked up quite a few MPGs just by changing my driving habits. I've made a game out of "squeezing the tank". 
The kids are giving me a lot of friendly harrassment cause I've always talked about the muscle cars and hot rods I've owned and built. Now I drive like a granpa! :-D :-D :-D :-D 
Look up hypermiling on the web. It works! :wink:

Side note: On the highway I set my cruse control right at the speed limit but EVERYONE is still flying by me. WTF! I'll bet these are the same folks that complain the most about the cost of gas.  
We aren't gonna change the oil companies but we can make it easier on ourselves. Don't complain! Do something about it! :wink:


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Will Kline said:


> At this point with gas just never seeming to slow down from its skyrocketing advances I wonder how many people would change their original answers from what they answered only a short while ago????
> 
> With gasoline prices supposedly hitting near the $5/ gallon mark at the end of summer I imagine there would be some changes.


Yeah, with gas prices more than $4.59 per gal, & diesel a buck more than that I'm basically screwed and shut down right now.


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

I haven't trained in 2 months. Finally my BF got a sweet job and I can start going again. I have a V-10 and he has a Powerstroke diesel. Life sucked with only one of us working. Thankfully I work at home so don't "have" to drive much. Paying more in fuel than in field dues is what throws me off. It's not just fuel but dogs food, our groceries and everything has gone up! I wont be importing a dog anytime soon.


----------



## Patrick Cheatham (Apr 10, 2006)

Well I could have cried the other day. When I went in and gave the clerk 50$ and said it probably want take it all. It DID! 
So much for driving a small truck. 25 - 30 used to be oooh so much nicer.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Gas is now $1.35 a liter in Canada, and by the July long week-end will be $1.40.

Deisel is abit higher.


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

LOL, $50. My SUV laughs at $50. I put in $140 if it's on E.


----------



## Greg Leavitt (Aug 31, 2006)

i just cried after reading my post about 100 bucks a week last month I spent 1456 dollars on my Chevron card for gas. Outrageous


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

I have a 5.7 L V8 - I can squeeze 20 mpg out of it on the highway but I am the furtherest away from dog training. One other teamate is further as the crow flies but closer as the roads go. The closest we ever train to my house is still a 45 minute drive. But when I got it - it is not doing much worse than a 6 cylinder 

I have had to cut back on the weeknignt trainings. It just does not make sense anyway to drive 2 hours to train 2 hours then drive another 2. So I do that less.


----------

